
Powershell Get-Date – Working with Date and Time Cmdlets - venkat1017
https://www.nintyzeros.com/2019/09/powershell-get-date-functions.html?m=1
======
omiossec
To start creating cmdlet you should look on how to create module. You can use
C# but most PowerShell dev use PowerShell with or without OOP.
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/powershell/developer/module...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/powershell/developer/module/how-to-write-a-powershell-script-module)

------
gigatexal
I’m thinking of investing time in learning powershell. How are custom cmdlets
created? C#?

~~~
williamx19
You can write in powershell or c# to write own cmdltets. C# is more preferred
way it seems.

------
vignesh0202
Thanks

